# If you failed the SE III like myself, don't feel TOO bad...



## McEngr (Jun 2, 2010)

I just received the WA Boards quarterly journal. The Oct 2009 pass rate for the SE III was 22%. Very, very intimidating.


----------



## parthurvt (Jun 3, 2010)

McEngr said:


> I just received the WA Boards quarterly journal. The Oct 2009 pass rate for the SE III was 22%. Very, very intimidating.


That's too bad that you didn't pass this time, from what I've gathered its a very difficult exam. I myself will be in Washington this October for the next exam, any suggestions or advise?


----------



## McEngr (Jun 3, 2010)

parthurvt said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > I just received the WA Boards quarterly journal. The Oct 2009 pass rate for the SE III was 22%. Very, very intimidating.
> ...



One thing that's been on my mind lately is that I don't know the structural irregularity issues as well as I thought. I think the structural irregularities, vertical and horizontal distribution of seismic and diaphragm forces are good to go through. For me, I'm going to really hit the SEAOC Seismic Design Manual Volume I really hard.


----------



## parthurvt (Jun 3, 2010)

McEngr said:


> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> > McEngr said:
> ...


I've also gotten the course notes from the SEAW review course, it seems that they go pretty in depth into those topics, I'd definitely recommend them. Also, check out SK Ghosh's code masters, they cover irregularities.


----------

